# JUST WANTED TO SAY HI



## outwiththebro (Jun 18, 2006)

GOOD AYE GUY'S. NEW TO THE SCENE, BUT NOT TO FISHING, BETTER LET YOU ALL KNOW NOW SO YOU CAN ALL FEEL SORRY FOR ME. I'M "BOW BOWING" RUSSELL'S BROTHER.[/b]


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Outwiththebro
Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy your time here. I am sure you will be able to contribute to the fishing side of things, even if you don't have a kayak.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

outwiththebro said:


> I'M "BOW BOWING" RUSSELL'S BROTHER.[/b]


Bloody hell :shock: , oh well, welcome anyway mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Mate. You already know about circuses so you'll fit in well here!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb0Ef8cAABRfgAASQKcACCBAEAA/Z9+gIAB1FGp6T1NM1B6jagYQap4moY0jIAaAQFyoJpkfwQxjUG7lklpr5R826J7PXFSN23PTRqm6QcQdaMGu1lpExot4jW2pt7A7wkhcyyQFdiLJteUMxCG8tIWPWbXrvJTuNwIorItfrRaKRson4u5IpwoSF6CP+OA=


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Bow,

G'day and welcome 

Hmmmn.... sounds like there is a story behind this Russell guy. Being new here too how about we have a run down on Russ and sing his praises... or would that song be out of tune??? What would it sound like?? Death metal or maybe Hill billy blues? Perhaps even smooth Jazz sounds with a touch of sensual sax solo's.... hehe.... if Russ was a musical style or a song what would he be???

I just want to get an idea of who Russ is and why it would be seemingly unfortunate to be his bro... hehe... I guess you know him best Bow... how about you start 

Cheers,

Milano


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Bow, my condolences mate, but seriously, we only just got Russ in a kayak after a long and painful wait, I hope you can progress beyond a beanbag soon.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good to have you on board, Outwiththebro. Also good to know that the Toyboy experience only dampened you, not your enthusiasm for kayak fishing. Welcome. Steve.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

milan72 said:


> Being new here too how about we have a run down on Russ and sing his praises


Milano if he's not here already, its because he's in his special room drinking red cordial...you will know for sure when he's about :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome OWTB...

Where you from? Meow Meowing? :wink:

Hope that Russ lets you onboard the Tugboat soon and look forward to catching up with you guys for a yakfish.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

You guy's really know how to make a guy feel welcome.

When Alan was a kid we used to spray him with Pea Beu and lock him in the toilet  Gee it used to P :twisted: ss him off :lol:

Anyway it's great to have him on the forum.

Hey Alan :roll: I told you they were all mad but ya would'nt listen to ya little brother.

Welcome aboard mate.

By the way :twisted: how's ya Cayman Toyboy going

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)

 fishing Russ


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

welcome out...... i guess there will be some family rivalry now ....on this site to claim the best fish...... enjoy the circus


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: 
Hi ya Shane

The bastard already outdone me last week with a 44cm Trev my best come back  was a 36cm Trev. Will post with some pic's on Tuesday,

 fishing Russ


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

G'day outwiththebro, hope you're not still twitching from the Pea Beau! :lol:

What a cruel brother you have there in Russ!! I don't feel quite so sorry for him with his long wait to get his kayak now. :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfQok00AAChfgAASUKOACpBhFAo///+wMAC5bFNQ9QZGmQ0AGhoNART0TJoMjIBoAAaA1MKaNGphNGmnoI0YTTQQFbUD9oCYuDVHYcZ4uBBxFjvap1Zyq3Jviw8n07KpLrRzviO8rp6S9LUr0Z3uMyEA2xB5SQQJS03+rrCXZjhInNhkTHAQHAkPTjXh0B9PWJQDQQuSdbZVCNrzxfFFdPSB4NCKXLWq1ZjMQACcTgQooaV5osfQApkNNCRObo0WIckM64TaTsEdRAhG4DtQot4FzMVZGA7p+trki/i7kinChIehRJpo


----------

